# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Constipatie

## summergame

Ruim een week heb ik nu last van constipatie (ik kan wel een beetje gaan,maar ben er zeker van dat er nog een hele hoop in mijn darmen zit..) ik neem al een 3 tal dagen zakjes (fybogel werkt momenteel zelf niet voor me) Het helpt allemaal niet. Ik neem ook Duspatalin voor de krampen. Ook heb ik last van enorm stinkende windjes. Ik denk dat ik deze avond een lavementje (vloeibaar ) ga steken,mijn buik staat enorm opgezwollen en het doet pijn. Kvoel me echt ongemakkelijk. Ik weet dat het zeer slecht is zo een lavement maar ik wil er meteen van af. Ik moet gewoon normaal naar school kunnen gaan. Ik kan er gewoon niet meer tegen, die darmen mogen van mij weg moest het kunnen  :Frown:

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Kan je aanraden, neem buiten je medicatie voldoende vezels in en drink voldoende. Extra vezels kun je binnen krijgen door pruimen ( evt gedroogd en geweld), verse dadels, zemelen etc. te nemen.
Eenmalig op deze manier je darmen ledigen kan geen kwaad, maar doe het niet te vaak.

----------


## davanzu21

Je hebt ook Movicolon en Lactulose en Klysma, en Microlax en Clean-prep....

----------


## Enna

Bij mij hielp het vaak om even te stoppen met eten, een soort van vasten dus. Niet dagenlang, een dagje hielp al heel veel. Dan kwam er wat rust daarbinnen en tijd om 'wat het ook is' dat ervoor zorgt dat alles vast zit, verwerkt kan worden.
Veel drinken is ook goed, ookal voelt het wat rottig omdat je daar ook wat meer opgeblazen van kan worden (was bij mij zo), toch wel belangrijk.

En als je wel eet, bij mij hielp het om even geen brood te eten, en geen vette dingen. Wel veel groente en fruit (geen banaan). Die laatste 2 zorgen er nu voor dat ik geen obstipatie meer heb.

----------


## summergame

Ondertussen ben ik naar een specialist geweest voor mijn enorme pijnen in de darmen, ik kom s'nachts wakker van de pijn en kan dan heel soms naar de grote wc gaan,andere keren heb ik een valse stoelgangsdrang en komt er helemaal niks meer uit..De specialist heeft me een antidepressiva voorgeschreven , dik tegen mijn goesting  :Frown:  Ik voel wel bijna geen pijn meer maar ik heb al enorm veel mensen horen klagen van geheugenaantastingen enzo met dit middel..En aangezien ik nog op school zit heb ik echt geen zin om te buizen dit jaar. De constipatie is er nog steeds, ik eet kiwis,sinaasappelen, kortom alles waar ik vroeger diarree van kreeg maar niks helpt ..Morgen moet ik binnen voor een coloscopie onder volledige verdoving..Ik ben enorm bang! Bestond er maar een plantaardig middel die echt werkte voor de darmpjes leeg te krijgen en die geen gewenning geven  :Frown:  zefs senna helpt niet..

Ik begin het kotsbeu te worden, dag en nacht denk ik aan die rottige darmen,het is een obsessie aan het worden..

----------


## JOJO

klinkt mischen gek maar wonderolie helpt ook echt goed een lepel perdag kan je bij reform zaken halen moet je echt proberen en geloof me probeer je minder druk te maken want daar komt het vaak door groetjes

----------


## chloetje

ik heb luie darmen en ga soms eens om de maand naar de grote wc gevolg dikwyls een opgeblazen buik en pynlyke steken ook heel veel last van maagzuur heb al veel geprobeerd maar helpt allemaal maar eventjes regina

----------


## ajoortje

Ik heb zelf Aloe vera gel gedronken en dat werkt echt super. Ik heb geen last van een opgeblazen gevoel.
Ik ben zelf ook zelfstandige distribiteur van Aloe vera producten geworden en ik kan je zeggen dat het werkt.
Het helpt tegen aandoenigen zoals verstopping, ontgiting, diarree en maagzweren en winderig heid, darmzweren en ziekte van crohn.
Het is geen medicijn maar het in puur natuur.

----------


## Tralala

Magnesium kan ook helpen,en laxacur {kruidvat} zorgt ervoor dat de ontlasting zacht word en er dus zonder buikpijn uit komt.

----------


## sietske763

ben ooit naar HA geweest voor constipatie, nadat ik eerst zelf alles al had geprobeerd, van magnesiumtabl.,tot movicolon enz enz, zelfs de slechte bisacodyl. veel krampen gehad.
wat ik ook nam er kwam gewoon ruim een week niets, ik was er misselijk van...
tot mn grote verbazing kreeg ik LACTULOSE, heb altijd gedacht dat dit middel het minste zou werken.
niet dus, lactulose gaat gisten in darmen, ben het gaan gebruiken en een dag later kon ik
al naar toilet, zonder krampen

----------


## sietske763

ps
het wordt ook vergoed, dus zonde van alle drogistmiddelen

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Lactulose zijn dat pillekes/zakjes?

----------


## sietske763

ha Do, lactulose is een siroop....erg zoet maar er zit geen suiker bij in.
wij gaven dat altijd in ZH, maar ik heb dus nooit begrepen dat dat het beste natuurlijke
product was....
bij ernstige obstipatie neem je 3 x dgs 15 ml
als onderhoudsdosering 1 x 15 ml
je kan zo een recept bij de HA krijgen en ophalen bij apotheek.
als het voor heel even is moet je hetzelf kopen, dan hebben ze ong 300ml in een flesje en dat is ong. 4 euro.
ik heb het toen na al die buik ok,s gekregen omdat darmen niet goed funktioneerde en heb bij HA recept gevraagd voor literfles, ik zorg dat ik het altijd in huis heb, omdat het zo zoet is bederft het ook niet, daar AD,s soms ook obstipatie geven is het handig het in huis te hebben.

----------


## dotito

Aja...nu weet ik het weer,bij ons zeggen ze er laxantia tegen in ZH.Zal waarschijnlijk zelfde middel zijn,maar dan onder een andere naam.
En dat helpt bij jou goed?
Ik heb de laaste tijd ook vaak problemen!!Neem soms eens een paar van die dulcolax maar,mijn poepje pikt er daarna altijd van.(geen fijn gevoel)

----------


## Onassa

> Ik heb zelf Aloe vera gel gedronken en dat werkt echt super. Ik heb geen last van een opgeblazen gevoel.
> Ik ben zelf ook zelfstandige distribiteur van Aloe vera producten geworden en ik kan je zeggen dat het werkt.
> Het helpt tegen aandoenigen zoals verstopping, ontgiting, diarree en maagzweren en winderig heid, darmzweren en ziekte van crohn.
> Het is geen medicijn maar het in puur natuur.


Heb een paar jaartjes terug een aloe vera party gehouden.
Ben het ook gaan drinken, maar ik kon er niet tegen, werd er echt doodziek van.
Wat ik wel prettig vond was de tandpaste van aloe vera.
Die zou ik nog wel eens weer willen hebben.

Wat ook goed is om 's morgens op de nuchtere maag zuurkoolsap te drinken, dat ik verkrijgbaar in de betere reform winkels.

----------


## Tralala

Ik kan zelf helaas geen lactulose proberen vanwege de lactose daarin {heb lactose intolerantie}

----------


## sietske763

lactose intolerantie heeft toch met eiwitten te maken?
of heb ik het nu helemaal verkeerd......
in lactulose zit volgens mij geen lactose,
als het anders is hoor ik het graag, heb ik weer wat geleerd

----------


## Tralala

Jawel in lactulose zit wel lactose,daar heb ik namelijk naar gekeken.Lactose is geen eiwit maar melksuiker,ik reageer dus op die melksuiker daar krijg ik buikpijn van en dat werkt op zich al laxerend bij mij maar op een nare manier..

----------


## sietske763

oke, bedankt voor de uitleg

----------


## zirus

Beste Summergame,
Er bestaan plantaardige middelen om je darmen weer op orde te krijgen, maar dan moet het wel heel erg willen, want je mag vier weken lang geen suiker, koolhydraten in welke vorm dan ook hebben. Vooral diverse soorten suiker brengen schade aan je darmvlokken. In de slijmlaag van je darmen zitten slechte bacterien die er heel moeilijk uit te krijgen zijn. Dit lukt alleen als je eerst vier weken op ei, vlees en groenten en gezonde vetzuren gaat leven. Je hoeft zeker niet te verhongeren. Drinken mag alleen sterrenmixthee of droomthee, kefir. Zie makersdiet.nl voor verdere informatie. Ook transvetten en oxidanten moet je mijden. Als je dat vier weken lukt ben je van alle ellende af, mijn ervaring.

----------

